# Marlborough, MA knife show



## timos (Sep 1, 2021)

The NCCA is hosting one of several annual shows they do @ the holiday inn in Marlborough, Massachusetts . 

I will be there along with some friends. Please come by and check us out. Sept. 19th


----------



## ian (Sep 1, 2021)

Nice. May try to come.


----------



## Bensbites (Sep 1, 2021)

I would love to come, but don’t know if I can make it! We will meet up soon!


----------

